

Tindog: Tinder for Dogs - dpflan
http://www.producthunt.com/tech/tindog

======
dpflan
Pretty hilarious, would you use it? What about an app that lets dogs find new
friends by inspecting objects 'marked' by other dogs - owners can indicate
which objects in town are 'marked' by their dog. If a dog gets really excited
about a certain 'marked' object, then the owner can find the dog who 'marked'
that object in the hopes that excitement indicates willingness to meet the
other dog. Let the dogs make the decision...

